
Ask HN: Recommendations for a Password Manager - anshulag
I am looking for a password manager that works<p>- offline<p>- locally, without an account<p>- ability to backup<p>- mac app<p>It would be preferable if it is open source.<p>Any suggestions are welcome.
======
sandwhichmole
1Password with the one-time $50 software license + its local WLAN synching
functionality + automatically backing up your hdd/ssd locally.

~~~
andremedeiros
Is this still true?

As far as I can find on their website (and the reason I switched to self
hosted Bitwarden) was that they switched to a subscription only model.

~~~
mulholio
I'm paying $35/year but I think it's still worth it. Solid integration with my
Mac and iPhone.

------
replwoacause
Yep, Bitwarden gets my vote too. I switched from LastPass (after 5 years of
use) earlier this year and am very happy with it so far. Works great on all my
devices (Win, Mac, Android).

~~~
johntash
Does Bitwarden work offline? I thought it needed a server to sync to

~~~
sethammons
It does work offline and it does need a server to link to. It has a cached
copy of your stuff, all still protected by your master password.

------
konar
KeePassXC [https://keepassxc.org/](https://keepassxc.org/)

~~~
auxym
I use this too. Keepass on windows, keepassxc on Linux and keepass2android on
Android, with the db synced to all my devices via Nextcloud.

The db is encrypted via a passphrase plus a keyfile that I copy manually to
each device (that is, it's not synced with the db).

~~~
dyingkneepad
I have a great fear of things like the Android/IOS app from the store being
compromised, resulting in my passwords going to someone. Do you do anything
specific to overcome such fear?

------
konar
Bitwarden is not offline by default - it stores you passwords in the cloud and
keeps a local copy. So you can access it offline but you need online access to
edit it. See:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitwarden/comments/9yv32e/can_bitwa...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitwarden/comments/9yv32e/can_bitwarden_work_offline/)

~~~
robertcope
Sure, it depends on your definition if "offline". My guess is that most people
asking for an "offline" password manager are not actually offline much of the
time, but specific use cases may vary!

Keepass is nice, it's what I used before Bitwarden. It's not great at syncing
across devices or sharing passwords with others, though.

------
Shared404
I use pass [1].

It's simple, terminal based, easy to back up, and open source.

[1] [https://www.passwordstore.org/](https://www.passwordstore.org/)

~~~
johntash
I haven't compared them recently, but gopass [0] is compatible with pass. It
has a few more features that makes it nice to use with other people.

[0] [https://github.com/gopasspw/gopass](https://github.com/gopasspw/gopass)

------
zuhsetaqi
Master Password [0]

\- It’s open source

\- Mac App does work well (also available as CLI software)

\- Possible to make backups

\- Works offline (also a Webversion so you have Access to passwords on any
machine with internet access)

\- No account needed

[0] [https://masterpassword.app/](https://masterpassword.app/)

------
chickahoona
How about Psono? You can host everything on your own (so I assume that would
count as "offline), client side encrypted and its free and open source.

Full disclosure I am the main developer behind Psono.

------
llampx
I am looking for a password manager for my team as well. Keepass on a shared
drive is not ideal anymore. Looking forward to seeing recommendations.

------
robertcope
I really like BitWarden: [https://bitwarden.com/](https://bitwarden.com/)

